# The Photographic and Digital Imaging Show in TO



## TwistMyArm (Sep 17, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone was planning on checking out the show on Oct 12-14. It is at the International Centre in Mississauga. More info can be found here, http://www.henrys.com/show/


----------



## Buszaj (Sep 27, 2007)

hmmm, do they showcase products and stuff? Canon and Nikon cameras and lenses? If they do, then I might consider going


----------



## skieur (Sep 27, 2007)

It depends on your level of expertise.  If you are a beginner, then it will be helpful.  If you are quite experienced, then it cannot offer you very much.

skieur


----------



## Buszaj (Sep 28, 2007)

ya I'm going there


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never been to it. I was given two tickets when I was at Henry's the other week so I figured I'd check it out.


----------



## GoM (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn I wish I was in town that weekend


----------



## Buszaj (Oct 1, 2007)

wait, TwistMyArm, is Henry's giving out tickets at the store? Or did you buy something there?


----------



## TwistMyArm (Oct 1, 2007)

Ya, I bought something and the guy gave me two tickets on my way out the door. I tried to get a few more, but apparently he only had the two left. 
So sorry, they're probably not going to give them all away for free, but it might be worth swinging by your local store to chat up one of the sales reps.


----------

